# No trump - russian collusion ... What say you ???



## BadGas (Mar 25, 2019)

I personally believed this was a big nothing burger from the start. 

I know some people truly believed trump would found guilty of collusion .. 

I'm looking to hear opinions, especially from those that felt trump was guilty ... 

This has to be a kick in the balls to all of you... 

Will this change any hearts or minds.. Will you finally give trump a chance and support him.. Or does this change nothing.. 
Impeach 45??


----------



## FishnTom (Mar 25, 2019)

BadGas said:


> I personally believed this was a big nothing burger from the start.
> 
> I know some people truly believed trump would found guilty of collusion ..
> 
> ...


I have always known how far the libertarians would go to defame someone since the mid 90s

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 25, 2019)

It was all to get him out of office , I believe NO COLLUSION happened . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 25, 2019)

You guys see Augustine5I's post from ASF ... ??? 
I'll repost it here .. LOL:



> Originally Posted by *Augustine5I*
> 
> 
> _I knew this was bullshit from the start...sour grapes from libetards who couldn't stop crying after Hillary lost.
> ...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 25, 2019)

If there was illegal activity it was when Hillary sold uranium to Russia and that stupid Iran deal . I think if I ever ran for office I'd claim to be democrat they don't get cases unless they sext 15 year olds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2019)

Where's Chuck?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Impeach Trump 45.Why won't Barr let everyone see all the documents? Mueller said "this doesn't exonerate Trump"what's in those documents?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 12, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Impeach Trump 45.Why won't Barr let everyone see all the documents? Mueller said "this doesn't exonerate Trump"what's in those documents?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



we?ll find out next week.  Barr said he?ll release everything he can within the law.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 12, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Impeach Trump 45.Why won't Barr let everyone see all the documents? Mueller said "this doesn't exonerate Trump"what's in those documents?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Impeach Trump for what, exactly?  Do you know how the impeachment process works?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Impeach Trump 45.Why won't Barr let everyone see all the documents? Mueller said "this doesn't exonerate Trump"what's in those documents?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



So you think that if the full report is released Trump is going to be impeached?  *You must be a Democrat.*


----------



## solidassears (Apr 12, 2019)

Arnold said:


> So you think that if the full report is released Trump is going to be impeached?  *You must be a Democrat.*



Moron Democrats are the ones who passed the laws making it illegal to release grand jury testimony and evidence. but of course now they want everything they passed laws to keep secret released! LOL it like watching the Roadrunner and Coyote; the Dems are the Coyote falling for every trick and their Acme Bombs blowing up in their faces over and over, they never learn.. I sure hope they keep it up! Trump will win 2020 in a record landslide

Watch Candace Owens hand Nadler his big fat ass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX89pxjQeQU


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Arnold said:


> So you think that if the full report is released Trump is going to be impeached?  *You must be a Democrat.*


I ain't a democock or republicon

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/20/politics/donald-trump-mueller-report-anger/index.html






Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/20/politics/donald-trump-mueller-report-anger/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Ingraham throwing the the natzi salute LMAO

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Moron Democrats are the ones who passed the laws making it illegal to release grand jury testimony and evidence. but of course now they want everything they passed laws to keep secret released! LOL it like watching the Roadrunner and Coyote; the Dems are the Coyote falling for every trick and their Acme Bombs blowing up in their faces over and over, they never learn.. I sure hope they keep it up! Trump will win 2020 in a record landslide
> 
> Watch Candace Owens hand Nadler his big fat ass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX89pxjQeQU


Shut it soiled ass

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Apr 20, 2019)

The documents make Obummer look bad more then anyone

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> The documents make Obummer look bad more then anyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/20/politics/donald-trump-mueller-report-anger/index.html

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

yep the Obama administration did nothing to stop or try to hinder the Russian interference in the election.   Obama let it happen because he thought Hillary would win and wanted Russia?s help securing the Iran nuclear deal.  




?The Mueller report, released Thursday with redactions, revealed that Russia began interfering in American democracy in 2014. But in 2016, Obama?s national security adviser Susan Rice told her staff to stand down and not strike against Putin.?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...-stop-russian-election-interference?_amp=true


----------



## FishnTom (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> yep the Obama administration did nothing to stop or try to hinder the Russian interference in the election.   Obama let it happen because he thought Hillary would win and wanted Russia?s help securing the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have been involved in our elections longer but we are involved in theirs too

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> yep the Obama administration did nothing to stop or try to hinder the Russian interference in the election.   Obama let it happen because he thought Hillary would win and wanted Russia?s help securing the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol  always blaming anybody who isn't named Trump  ?     very weak bro.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> lol  always blaming anybody who isn't named Trump  ?     very weak bro.



what are you talking about? who am I blaming for what?  

are you upset that this all happened under Obama and he did nothing?  is that what you?re complaining about?


and I?m not your ?bro?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I ain't a democock or republicon
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



No, you're a democockholster.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> what are you talking about? who am I blaming for what?
> 
> are you upset that this all happened under Obama and he did nothing?  is that what you?re complaining about?


You re blaming Obama for uniting this country of ours.Intstead of blaming Trump for deviding this nation of our's!!No other president has devided a nation more than Trump.. Read and learn swiper?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> No, you're a democockholster.


My balls your eyes zapcock

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You re blaming Obama for uniting this country of ours.Intstead of blaming Trump for deviding this nation of our's!!No other president has devided a nation more than Trump.. Read and learn swiper?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You're either a ghetto black or someone who's sorry he isn't to think Obama was did anything good.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> My balls your eyes zapcock
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Yeah, your balls are probably about the size of my eyes.  They aren't very big.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You're either a ghetto black or someone who's sorry he isn't to think Obama was did anything good.


I ain't either idiot Obama was your president too jackass

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I ain't either idiot Obama was your president too jackass
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Oh, you're one or the other.  You're a wannabe gangsta who's either too white to hang with the niggas without getting his ass beat and prison raped or too nerdy.  Careful.  Your keyboard warrior persona is showing.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Oh, you're one or the other.  You're a wannabe gangsta who's either too white to hang with the niggas without getting his ass beat and prison raped or too nerdy.  Careful.  Your keyboard warrior persona is showing.


I'm a gangster foolio watch where you tread punk

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You re blaming Obama for uniting this country of ours.Intstead of blaming Trump for deviding this nation of our's!!No other president has devided a nation more than Trump.. Read and learn swiper?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



.  hey democRAT, read my post again.  I wasn?t blaming obama for anything. I was stating what was in the Mueller report.  so you could take it up with Mueller if you have a problem with that.  get it now?  

You?re trying to argue something I never said because you?re all upset your obama did nothing to stop the meddling in the election.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I'm a gangster foolio watch where you tread punk
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Keyboard warrior again.  The only thing gangsta about you is your desire to be a hood rat.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Oh, you're one or the other.  You're a wannabe gangsta who's either too white to hang with the niggas without getting his ass beat and prison raped or too nerdy.  Careful.  Your keyboard warrior persona is showing.



I wouldn?t fuck with sadsavage. he?s a ruthless gangster. he scared away five teenagers at the mall the other day.  ha ha 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/223672-Confronted


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Keyboard warrior again.  The only thing gangsta about you is your desire to be a hood rat.


You're desire to be my hoodrat bitch

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> I wouldn?t fuck with sadsavage. he?s a ruthless gangster. he scared away five teenagers at the mall the other day.  ha ha
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/223672-Confronted


Swiper  you got such big muscles but can't fight to save your life 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You're desire to be my hoodrat bitch
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Gonna pull out your Swiss Army Knife and jerk off about how badass you are?  Put on your gimp suit and mask on first and mumble about how you were such a badass and told me how it is?  You're fucking pathetic.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Gonna pull out your Swiss Army Knife and jerk off about how badass you are?  Put on your gimp suit and mask on first and mumble about how you were such a badass and told me how it is?  You're fucking pathetic.


Like I said zapcock prove me a keyboard warrior? I bet you won't bitch made nak

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Swiper  you got such big muscles but can't fight to save your life
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



 fortunately people don?t come up to me out of the blue and try to kick my ass like they do to you.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> fortunately people don?t come up to me out of the blue and try to kick my ass like they do to you.


They might try to kick my ass, but like I said I was raised in the streets.. If you are not street smart you are basically a seating target. I have my respect where I live

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> They might try to kick my ass, but like I said I was raised in the streets.. If you are not street smart you are basically a seating target. I have my respect where I live
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



that must suck to live where you live.  glad I dont have those kind of problems in my town. maybe its time to move to a better neighborhood.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Swiper said:


> that must suck to live where you live.  glad I dont have those kind of problems in my town. maybe its time to move to a better neighborhood.


I'm used to it brother, not the deaths, it comes with the territory. I live in middle  Cali.If you ever seen gangland. I'm not active anymore...

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> They might try to kick my ass, but like I said I was raised in the streets.. If you are not street smart you are basically a seating target. I have my respect where I live
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




Zaphod used to be a friend of mine [imho] until trump , Swiper also enjoys defending trump at all costs, it's tough watching these guys pick on you for the sole reason that you said something about trump that they feel they need to defend,,,,  that's the kind of site it is now, and the owner is an extreme trumper, watch and see, he'll be adding his two cents anytime now..  lol  it is true that most trumpers are 'white' and have problems accepting 'people of color' or people from any culture other than 'white christian', they refer to you as 'gangsta' out of their fear of black people..   #SAD


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Oh, you're one or the other.  You're a wannabe gangsta who's either too white to hang with the niggas without getting his ass beat and prison raped or too nerdy.  Careful.  Your keyboard warrior persona is showing.


Too nerdy? Why would would assume such a thing?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Apr 20, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I'm used to it brother, not the deaths, it comes with the territory. I live in middle  Cali.If you ever seen gangland. I'm not active anymore...
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Me too death is a Daily risk gotta be street smart 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 20, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Me too death is a Daily risk gotta be street smart
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well death is everywhere brother, but being streetsmart also helps  

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Oh, you're one or the other.  You're a wannabe gangsta who's either too white to hang with the niggas without getting his ass beat and prison raped or too nerdy.  Careful.  Your keyboard warrior persona is showing.


. you don't see my avatar jackass? I'm Mexican with 20 % native black hawk indian now what ignorant mfer

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Keyboard warrior again.  The only thing gangsta about you is your desire to be a hood rat.


Where you at you at zapcock? Talking a lot of shit, hopefully someone kicks the shit out you tonight lol I don't think you ever gotten a good ole fashioned ass whooping

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2019)

charley said:


> Zaphod used to be a friend of mine [imho] until trump , Swiper also enjoys defending trump at all costs, it's tough watching these guys pick on you for the sole reason that you said something about trump that they feel they need to defend,,,,  that's the kind of site it is now, and the owner is an extreme trumper, watch and see, he'll be adding his two cents anytime now..  lol  it is true that most trumpers are 'white' and have problems accepting 'people of color' or people from any culture other than 'white christian', they refer to you as 'gangsta' out of their fear of black people..   #SAD



Who gives a fuck if a person likes and/or supports the POTUS you moron, *get a life.*


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Who gives a fuck if a person likes and/or supports the POTUS you moron, *get a life.*




do you know who gives a fuck ???    *You do !!!     *  @  clueless Rob..


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

charley said:


> Zaphod used to be a friend of mine [imho] until trump , Swiper also enjoys defending trump at all costs, it's tough watching these guys pick on you for the sole reason that you said something about trump that they feel they need to defend,,,,  that's the kind of site it is now, and the owner is an extreme trumper, watch and see, he'll be adding his two cents anytime now..  lol  it is true that most trumpers are 'white' and have problems accepting 'people of color' or people from any culture other than 'white christian', they refer to you as 'gangsta' out of their fear of black people..   #SAD



I still consider you a friend.  So that's all on you.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> They might try to kick my ass, but like I said I was raised in the streets.. If you are not street smart you are basically a seating target. I have my respect where I live
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Classic keyboard warrior.  Claiming to be raised in the streets, everyone wants a piece of you, all you have to do is stare them down.  If everyone wants a piece of you it's because they know you're a pussy.  Staring back with those eyes begging not to get your head shoved up your ass makes them feel immense pity for you and walk away.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> . you don't see my avatar jackass? I'm Mexican with 20 % native black hawk indian now what ignorant mfer
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I don't give two shits about the avatar you found and what I'm supposed to see in its graininess.  I'm pretty sure there's Mexican and Black Hawk Indian in you.  Just only at night.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Classic keyboard warrior.  Claiming to be raised in the streets, everyone wants a piece of you, all you have to do is stare them down.  If everyone wants a piece of you it's because they know you're a pussy.  Staring back with those eyes begging not to get your head shoved up your ass makes them feel immense pity for you and walk away.



I agree lots of tough talk no action I doubt the dude or pussy even lifts. I thought he was the same as Charlie Brown, another chuck dopple.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Classic keyboard warrior.  Claiming to be raised in the streets, everyone wants a piece of you, all you have to do is stare them down.  If everyone wants a piece of you it's because they know you're a pussy.  Staring back with those eyes begging not to get your head shoved up your ass makes them feel immense pity for you and walk away.


Come to my hood in Cali.you wouldn't last a day zappy

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I agree lots of tough talk no action I doubt the dude or pussy even lifts. I thought he was the same as Charlie Brown, another chuck dopple.


And I see action from your soiled old ass?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I still consider you a friend.  So that's all on you.




thx Z..   good to hear


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Come to my hood in Cali.you wouldn't last a day zappy
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



There's your problem.  You're a Kalifornia asshole who thinks the world owes him.  You're just a lazy douchebag trying to play the tough guy.  The only thing tough about you is your gag reflex when the brothers are making you their bitch when you try to hang out with them.  You grow your hair long so they have something to grab onto?  If you want to get off food stamps you'll need to get a job.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> There's your problem.  You're a Kalifornia asshole who thinks the world owes him.  You're just a lazy douchebag trying to play the tough guy.  The only thing tough about you is your gag reflex when the brothers are making you their bitch when you try to hang out with them.  You grow your hair long so they have something to grab onto?  If you want to get off food stamps you'll need to get a job.


The world owes me your head punk. I ain't lazy either chump I'm bigger than you. I work Monday through Saturday zappy.Fuck you and what you are going through punk, little kid.like I said anytime you want to, come and visit me punk? I'm here posted, ain't going nowhere. I bet your a little wimpy ass kid that doesn't even lift,just running your mouth over your laptop 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I ain't lazy either chump I'm bigger than you. *I work Monday through Saturday zappy.*



now this is just unheard of, wow I am so impressed.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Arnold said:


> now this is just unheard of, wow I am so impressed.


Like you impress me

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> The world owes me your head punk. I ain't lazy either chump I'm bigger than you. I work Monday through Saturday zappy.Fuck you and what you are going through punk, little kid.like I said anytime you want to, come and visit me punk? I'm here posted, ain't going nowhere. I bet your a little wimpy ass kid that doesn't even lift,just running your mouth over your laptop
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Come get it, bitch boy.  I've heard about your line of work.  Standing on the corner giving blowjobs for a $1.  Why would I visit you?  I'm not your type.  I'm straight.  You're just a keyboard warrior sitting behind some shitty restaurant with free wifi with your phone in one hand and your pitiful dick in the other jerking it over how tough you think the internet thinks you are.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Like you impress me
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I was not nor would I ever try to. lol


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

Arnold said:


> now this is just unheard of, wow I am so impressed.



He takes Sunday off to let his jaw and asshole recover.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> And I see action from your soiled old ass?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Yup another charlie loser dopple


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Come get it, bitch boy.  I've heard about your line of work.  Standing on the corner giving blowjobs for a $1.  Why would I visit you?  I'm not your type.  I'm straight.  You're just a keyboard warrior sitting behind some shitty restaurant with free wifi with your phone in one hand and your pitiful dick in the other jerking it over how tough you think the internet thinks you are.


You're straight alright 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Yup another charlie loser dopple


Shut it; soiled ass grandpa

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> He takes Sunday off to let his jaw and asshole recover.


Sorry don't have your habits bitch boy

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Shut it; soiled ass grandpa
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Oh such eloquence and I am so afraid! Get an english lesson charlie, you really need a few so you don't look so stupid.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Oh such eloquence and I am so afraid! Get an english lesson charlie, you really need a few so you don't look so stupid.


Didn't know you were an english teacher soiled ass, maybe that's when you started putting boys on your lap

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Didn't know you were an english teacher soiled ass, maybe that's when you started putting boys on your lap
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I didn't know I was either sad sackof shit or charlie.. but anyone with a second grade education can see you need help. You keep Hillary on your lap ok, I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I didn't know I was either sad sackof shit or charlie.. but anyone with a second grade education can see you need help. You keep Hillary on your lap ok, I'd really appreciate that.


Don't you need to be somewhere breaking a hip or having a stroke old gizzard 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I didn't know I was either sad sackof shit or charlie.. but anyone with a second grade education can see you need help. You keep Hillary on your lap ok, I'd really appreciate that.


Oh first push sexuality and gender then teach kids psychology.  Yea this country is doomed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Don't you need to be somewhere breaking a hip or having a stroke old gizzard
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Don't you wish... shit you're not even old enough to know what stupid is yet, but you sure as hell can act the part like a pro.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Don't you wish... shit you're not even old enough to know what stupid is yet, but you sure as hell can act the part like a pro.


So you're not denying you were an ex English teacher who put young boys on your lap? Fitting that you're from Utah known for cults like that 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So you're not denying you were an ex English teacher who put young boys on your lap? Fitting that you're from Utah known for cults like that
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



So, sad sack of shit charlie, when did you stop beating your woman? Or are you still beating her? Oh I forgot you don't have a woman you have a pig you beat and fuck when the urge hits every day.


----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Didn't know you were an english teacher soiled ass, maybe that's when you started putting boys on your lap
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



soiledasshole is a known pedi , if he hasn't asked you to send him pics of your cock, he will,  soiled is a Mormon sex offender, be carful, he sucks


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> soiledasshole is a known pedi , if he hasn't asked you to send him pics of your cock, he will,  soiled is a Mormon sex offender, be carful, he sucks



Really charlie that's all you got that same old schtick? What a loser you are such a loser.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Really charlie that's all you got that same old schtick? What a loser you are such a loser.


Why do keep calling everyone "Charlie"?Leave Charlie alone your beef is with me soiled asshole, oh wait didn't mean to say beef.I don't want any (Pedi) ideas floating through that old head of yours

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> soiledasshole is a known pedi , if he hasn't asked you to send him pics of your cock, he will,  soiled is a Mormon sex offender, be carful, he sucks




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Why do keep calling everyone "Charlie"?Leave Charlie alone your beef is with me soiled asshole, oh wait didn't mean to say beef.I don't want any (Pedi) ideas floating through that old head of yours
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Everyone knows you otto and charile are the same, just different flavors of moron.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Everyone knows you otto and charile are the same, just different flavors of moron.


Weak and wrong soiledasshole 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Weak and wrong soiledasshole
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk









I doubt you'll even know how stupid you act / are, keep posting and prove my point.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I doubt you'll even know how stupid you act / are, keep posting and prove my point.


Scared of you soiledasshole 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Scared of you soiledasshole
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


>


Really? Now you are resorting to memes?lol I'm going to leave alone already before they report me for elderly abuse

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Really? Now you are resorting to memes?lol I'm going to leave alone already before they report me for elderly abuse
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk





       soiledasshole is so out of touch      it is kind of creepy with him lurking online





















​


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> soiledasshole is so out of touch      it is kind of creepy with him lurking online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO yeah soiledasshole does give me that creepy pedi old man vibe

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

solidassears said:


>


Is this you soiledasshole 





Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## solidassears (Apr 23, 2019)

sad shit in his hood:


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Sorry don't have your habits bitch boy
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



If you did have my habits you wouldn't be gay.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> If you did have my habits you wouldn't be gay.


Go play marbles on the freeway sappy 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 23, 2019)

soiledasshole is posting pics of himself in 'drag', he thinks this is a 'hot look' ..


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 23, 2019)

solidassears said:


> sad shit in his hood:


Why you posting pics of yourself soiledassqueer.Nobody wants to see how you dress to lure young boys 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Go play marbles on the freeway sappy
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



That's the best you can come up with?  I'll school you a little bit.

Your momma is so nasty, she gave her current boyfriend (I'd say your daddy but nobody know who he is) a blowjob then she kissed you goodnight without even wiping her lips.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> That's the best you can come up with?  I'll school you a little bit.
> 
> Your momma is so nasty, she gave her current boyfriend (I'd say your daddy but nobody know who he is) a blowjob then she kissed you goodnight without even wiping her lips.


Weak little kid 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Weak little kid
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Sappy you would never say that to my face punk keyboard warrior. I'll slap you so hard your unborn child will feel it punk leva!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Zaphod (Apr 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Sappy you would never say that to my face punk keyboard warrior. I'll slap you so hard your unborn child will feel it punk leva!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Again, a sad little boy quoting himself.  I sure would say that to your face punk keyboard warrior self.  My thirteen year old would rip your spine out through the front of your concave chest.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Again, a sad little boy quoting himself.  I sure would say that to your face punk keyboard warrior self.  My thirteen year old would rip your spine out through the front of your concave chest.


Haha yeah right  keep dreaming sappy

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Haha yeah right  keep dreaming sappy
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I doubt your son will do anything to me if he's a pussy like his daddy? Plus I don't fuq with young boys that's your partner soiledasshole's department 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I doubt your son will do anything to me if he's a pussy like his daddy? Plus I don't fuq with young boys that's your partner soiledasshole's department
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



you sure like to talk about boys and being gay, are you sure you don't have some repressed homosexual feelings you might want to vent here? lol


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Arnold said:


> you sure like to talk about boys and being gay, are you sure you don't have some repressed homosexual feelings you might want to vent here? lol


Repressed feeling's like you have?Nah I'm good 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Repressed feeling's like you have?Nah I'm good
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Wow great comeback. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Wow great comeback. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's what I'm here for 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> That's what I'm here for
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I think you're here because in real life you're so miserable and insecure and online you can hide behind your keyboard and insult people, its sad and pathetic really.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Arnold said:


> I think you're here because in real life you're so miserable and insecure and online you can hide behind your keyboard and insult people, its sad and pathetic really.


Like you hiding behind the Arnold Avi are you Arnold or Prince or whatever? I really don't care! I never insulted you? Only you're Trump supporting goons. I guess that's probably why you're always coming out of left field with your comments on this pissing contest.You re the one who's supposed to be bigger than all of this since you're the owner or top moderator, now that's really sad and pathetic and with that Im out..oh and btw Arnold the real Arnold doesn't support Trump fyi

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Like you hiding behind the Arnold Avi are you Arnold or Prince or whatever? I really don't care! I never insulted you? Only you're Trump supporting goons. I guess that's probably why you're always coming out of left field with your comments on this pissing contest.You re the one who's supposed to be bigger than all of this since you're the owner or top moderator, now that's really sad and pathetic and with that Im out..oh and btw Arnold the real Arnold doesn't support Trump fyi
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Who cares I am not the one insulting everyone.


----------



## charley (Apr 25, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Who cares I am not the one insulting everyone.




  SadSavage is standing up for himself, he can think for himself..  which you can't say for 'trump followers' ?  #SAD


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Who cares I am not the one insulting everyone.


If everyone is zaphod and Solidassears then you got a really small group lol.actually I met some good brother's in here Charly,Otto brown,Fishntom,Bomb_er,even Swiper, sure we had our disagreement's, but I don't hold nothing against them.So the pros out weigh the cons here!This is supposed to be "anything goes"? Didn't know it was "anything goes"except don't insult Trump or his administration?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 26, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I doubt your son will do anything to me if he's a pussy like his daddy? Plus I don't fuq with young boys that's your partner soiledasshole's department
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Still quoting and replying to yourself, I see.  Is this a case of you taking some time to come up with a seemingly witty comeback?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 26, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> If everyone is zaphod and Solidassears then you got a really small group lol.actually I met some good brother's in here Charly,Otto brown,Fishntom,Bomb_er,even Swiper, sure we had our disagreement's, but I don't hold nothing against them.So the pros out weigh the cons here!This is supposed to be "anything goes"? Didn't know it was "anything goes"except don't insult Trump or his administration?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Trump supporters are just pushing back after over two years of shit birds like you crying about Hillary losing.  You're only upset because you're not getting the free stuff you were promised.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Trump supporters are just pushing back after over two years of shit birds like you crying about Hillary losing.  You're only upset because you're not getting the free stuff you were promised.


Actually never got anything for free, always worked hard for what I have,and I ain't crying loser

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Trump supporters are just pushing back after over two years of shit birds like you crying about Hillary losing.  You're only upset because you're not getting the free stuff you were promised.


Careful now your ignorance is showing! If you to think only Mexicans get free stuff from the government then you're about as stupid as a bag of wet rocks,whites,blacks, Asians every kind of race here in California gets welfare do your research?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh boy, are people still calling Trump a racist?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Oh boy, are people still calling Trump a racist?


No! but Trump doesn't really help the cause either 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2019)

Arnold said:


> Oh boy, are people still calling Trump a racist?




fuck yea !!    trump is a racist, he's always been,,  he learned that 'racist shit' from his daddy[Fred]?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

charley said:


> fuck yea !!    trump is a racist, he's always been,,  he learned that 'racist shit' from his daddy[Fred]?




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> No! but Trump doesn't really help the cause either
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Yes Charley I heard around the camp fire that Trump's father was a high ranking official in the KKK?You know that old saying "the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree"

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Careful now your ignorance is showing! If you to think only Mexicans get free stuff from the government then you're about as stupid as a bag of wet rocks,whites,blacks, Asians every kind of race here in California gets welfare do your research?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Yes, they do get free stuff from the government.  Too much free stuff.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Actually never got anything for free, always worked hard for what I have,and I ain't crying loser
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Then I guess you don't have very much.  You are crying.  Still crying about Hillary not winning a rigged election after winning a rigged primary.  Why don't you start being a Mexican instead of a Mexican't?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Then I guess you don't have very much.  You are crying.  Still crying about Hillary not winning a rigged election after winning a rigged primary.  Why don't you start being a Mexican instead of a Mexican't?


Wtf, I never cried that Hillary lost the election where is that post? I would of rather have Obama serve a third term, but since someone arbitrarily made it law that a president couldn't serve 3 terms well then there it is.Well since you brought it up Hillary did win the popular vote? Trump barely won through electoral votes!

And this Mexican kick your ass  that's if you're not hiding behind your guns?God forbid you land here in Cali,where you would have to use what the Lord gave you? you're hands!Thats what separates real men from weenies

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Yes, they do get free stuff from the government.  Too much free stuff.


Too much free stuff like the land you took from my ancestors? Yeah you Anglo's took a lot of Free stuff No?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Too much free stuff like the land you took from my ancestors? Yeah you Anglo's took a lot of Free stuff No?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



lol what an ignorant thing to say, I guess "we" are also responsible for slavery too.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Arnold said:


> lol what an ignorant thing to say, I guess "we" are also responsible for slavery too.


Well who brought all the slaves here? It wasn't my people.


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Too much free stuff like the land you took from my ancestors? Yeah you Anglo's took a lot of Free stuff No?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



wasn?t free.  the United States military wipe their asses with your ancestors in a war and capture the land.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Well who brought all the slaves here? It wasn't my people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Not that I have a problem with black people. I have a lot of black friends, but I'm always hearing the Anglo's blaming the black person for everything!Dont get me started on all the police shooting's on blacks

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> wasn?t free.  the United States military wipe their asses with your ancestors in a war and capture the land.


Yes swiper a land that wasn't theirs so?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Wtf, I never cried that Hillary lost the election where is that post? I would of rather have Obama serve a third term, but since someone arbitrarily made it law that a president couldn't serve 3 terms well then there it is.Well since you brought it up Hillary did win the popular vote? Trump barely won through electoral votes!
> 
> And this Mexican kick your ass  that's if you're not hiding behind your guns?God forbid you land here in Cali,where you would have to use what the Lord gave you? you're hands!Thats what separates real men from weenies
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



The popular vote count total means nothing. you don?t run for president trying to win the popular vote. you try to win the electoral college. if Trump wanted to win the popular vote I?m sure he could have and would have campaigned with that goal. that?s probably another reason why Hillary lost. she doesn?t know how to win a presidential election through the electoral college system


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> The popular vote count total means nothing. you don?t run for president trying to win the popular vote. you try to win the electoral college. if Trump wanted to win the popular vote I?m sure he could have and would have campaigned with that goal. that?s probably another reason why Hillary lost. she doesn?t know how to win a presidential election through the electoral college system


I know that the electoral vote wins the election swiper. I was just informing zaphod that I wasn't crying when Hillary lost wtf

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yes swiper a land that wasn't theirs so?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



that?s the consequences of war.  your ancestors didn?t have the will to fight for their own land,  that?s on them.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> that?s the consequences of war.  your ancestors didn?t have the will to fight for their own land,  that?s on them.


We had the will believe me? We just didn't have the resources you Anglo's had like gun powder.think about that for awhile..

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> We had the will believe me? We just didn't have the resources you Anglo's had like gun powder.think about that for awhile..
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



ok.  

i?m not sure what you?re complaining about? do they want the land back or something?  you said it was free it wasn?t free we fight a war for it.  not sure what we?re debating about.  are you trying to make me feel guilty that we fought a war kick their asses and took the land? I feel no guilt at all.  I?m proud of my country and it?s freedom fighting past.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> ok.
> 
> i?m not sure what you?re complaining about? do they want the land back or something?  you said it was free it wasn?t free we fight a war for it.  not sure what we?re debating about.  are you trying to make me feel guilty that we fought a war kick their asses and took the land? I feel no guilt at all.  I?m proud of my country and it?s freedom fighting past.


You Anglo's kicked our asses cause you guys had Superior resources like guns, rifles, Cannon's.My people only had bow n arrows wtf.You go and try to fight someone with a gun and I'll arm you with a bow n arrow see who wins? I'm not complaining any more it was what it was.Zaphod was saying that Mexicans get free stuff from the government when all races here in California get free stuff. I don't know about Michigan lol

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You Anglo's kicked our asses cause you guys had Superior resources like guns, rifles, Cannon's.My people only had bow n arrows wtf.You go and try to fight someone with a gun and I'll arm you with a bow n arrow see who wins? I'm not complaining any more it was what it was.Zaphod was saying that Mexicans get free stuff from the government when all races here in California get free stuff. I don't know about Michigan lol
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



they should advance themselves more than just bows n arrows. that was their problem.   to this day Mexico still doesn?t care to arm themselves with Advanced military weapons like nukes. now they just rely on the United States to protect them.  they still haven?t learned your lesson.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> they should advance themselves more than just bows n arrows. that was their problem.   to this day Mexico still doesn?t care to arm themselves with Advanced military weapons like nukes. now they just rely on the United States to protect them.  they still haven?t learned your lesson.


Well I ain't worried about Mexico this is my Land it's always been. I got a brother that is a USMC that fought for this country and sister that's in the air Force married to a white dude lol there up in Washington d.c.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> wasn?t free.  the United States military wipe their asses with your ancestors in a war and capture the land.


Swiper do you still believe in Thanksgiving?The version that the school taught you?Do you know what really happened on Thanksgiving? I think you're a good person as others on here! Don't believe everything the government teaches you!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Swiper do you still believe in Thanksgiving?The version that the school taught you?Do you know what really happened on Thanksgiving? I think you're a good person as others on here! Don't believe everything the government teaches you!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



i believe in the Easter bunny


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swiper said:


> i believe in the Easter bunny


SMH, Damn

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> SMH, Damn
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


From the sea's comes cocaine, but you never see a black man drive a plane!Spice1

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 28, 2019)

Swiper said:


> i believe in the Easter bunny


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

charley said:


>


That's a nice Easter Bunny 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Swiper said:


> i believe in the Easter bunny


Damn Swiper you're as dumb as an ostrich 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Damn Swiper you're as dumb as an ostrich
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




thanks, lightweight.  go drink a few more..

you have issues


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Wtf, I never cried that Hillary lost the election where is that post? I would of rather have Obama serve a third term, but since someone arbitrarily made it law that a president couldn't serve 3 terms well then there it is.Well since you brought it up Hillary did win the popular vote? Trump barely won through electoral votes!
> 
> And this Mexican kick your ass  that's if you're not hiding behind your guns?God forbid you land here in Cali,where you would have to use what the Lord gave you? you're hands!Thats what separates real men from weenies
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Why would I fight you?  I would simply bring overwhelming force and you'd by lying on the ground in your own piss, blood and shit wondering if that's what is supposed to happen.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Too much free stuff like the land you took from my ancestors? Yeah you Anglo's took a lot of Free stuff No?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I'm Finnish and Irish.  My family came here in the 1910s.  Your ancestors should have fought harder to keep it.  Had they done that it might have worked out for them.  They at least put up a fight.  You can at least act like you are descended from warriors.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Well who brought all the slaves here? It wasn't my people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Slaves were already here when Europeans arrived.  Indians regularly captured people from other tribes and used them as slaves.  The Mexicans did the same thing before they were called Mexicans.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You Anglo's kicked our asses cause you guys had Superior resources like guns, rifles, Cannon's.My people only had bow n arrows wtf.You go and try to fight someone with a gun and I'll arm you with a bow n arrow see who wins? I'm not complaining any more it was what it was.Zaphod was saying that Mexicans get free stuff from the government when all races here in California get free stuff. I don't know about Michigan lol
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



What are you complaining about?  Without Europeans you'd still be living in wigwam somewhere getting ass raped by a rival tribe that put up a better fight.  You say you're a badass fighter (you're still a keyboard warrior) but you're descended from a people who ultimately lost.  If they were all like you it's no surprise they did.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Why would I fight you?  I would simply bring overwhelming force and you'd by lying on the ground in your own piss, blood and shit wondering if that's what is supposed to happen.


?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I'm Finnish and Irish.  My family came here in the 1910s.  Your ancestors should have fought harder to keep it.  Had they done that it might have worked out for them.  They at least put up a fight.  You can at least act like you are descended from warriors.


You are Finnish and Irish well that explains a lot

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Slaves were already here when Europeans arrived.  Indians regularly captured people from other tribes and used them as slaves.  The Mexicans did the same thing before they were called Mexicans.


In 1619, Dutch traders brought African slaves taken from a Spanish ship to Jamestown; in North America, theAfricanswere also generally treated as indentured servants in the early colonial era. Several colonial colleges held enslaved people as workers and relied on them to operate.learn your history 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> What are you complaining about?  Without Europeans you'd still be living in wigwam somewhere getting ass raped by a rival tribe that put up a better fight.  You say you're a badass fighter (you're still a keyboard warrior) but you're descended from a people who ultimately lost.  If they were all like you it's no surprise they did.


California was lost to the USA in the US Mexican War of 1846. Before the war, it belonged to the Mexicans. But before the Mexicans, it was colonised by the Spaniards. And before the Spaniards, it was the land of the native Americans. And before the native Americans, well . . . history is sketchy there.

The war was provoked by the US' annexation of Texas. Mexico was unwilling to negotiate; so the war began. The US gained California, Arizona, New Mexico, the Rio Grande boundary for Texas, and portions of Utah, Nevada, and Colorado.


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Slaves were already here when Europeans arrived.  Indians regularly captured people from other tribes and used them as slaves.  The Mexicans did the same thing before they were called Mexicans.


The earliest record of African and Native American contact occurred in April 1502, when Spanish explorers brought an African slave with them and encountered a Native American band.[45][bettersourceneeded]Thereafter, in the early colonial days, Native Americans interacted with enslaved Africans and African Americans in every way possible; Native Americans were enslaved along with Africans, and both often worked with Europeanindenturedlaborers.[24][13][46]"They worked together, lived together in communal quarters, produced collective recipes for food, shared herbal remedies, myths and legends, and in the end they intermarried."[24][47]Because both races were non-Christian, Europeans considered them other and inferior to Europeans. They worked to make enemies of the two groups. In some areas, Native Americans began to slowly absorb white culture, and in time some Native American tribes came to own slaves.[2][3]




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Swiper said:


> i believe in the Easter bunny


We know what we?re taught in mainstream media and in schools is made up. What?s the Wampanoag version of what happened?

Yeah, it was made up. It was Abraham Lincoln who used the theme of Pilgrims and Indians eating happily together. He was trying to calm things down during the Civil War when people were divided. It was like a nice unity story.

So it was a political thing?

Yes, it was public relations. It?s kind of genius, in a way, to get people to sit down and eat dinner together. Families were divided during the Civil War.

So what really happened?

We madea treaty. The leader of our nation at the time?Yellow Feather Oasmeequin [Massasoit] made a treaty with (John) Carver [the first governor of the colony]. They elected an official while they were still on the boat. They had their charter. They were still under the jurisdiction of the king [of England]?at least that?s what they told us. So they couldn?t make a treaty for a boatload of people so they made a treaty between two nations?England and the Wampanoag Nation.

What did the treaty say?

It basically said we?d let them be there and we would protect them against any enemies and they would protect us from any of ours. [The2011 Native American $1 coincommemorates the 1621 treaty between the Wampanoag tribe and the Pilgrims of Plymouth colony.] It was basically an I?ll watch your back, you watch mine? agreement. Later on we collaborated on jurisdictions and creating a system so that we could live together.

What?s the Mashpee version of the 1621 meal?

You?ve probably heard the story of how Squanto assisted in their planting of corn? So this was their first successful harvest and they were celebrating that harvest and planning a day of their own thanksgiving. And it?s kind of like what some of the Arab nations do when they celebrate by shooting guns in the air. So this is what was going on over there at Plymouth. They were shooting guns and canons as a celebration, which alerted us because we didn?t know who they were shooting at. So Massasoit gathered up some 90 warriors and showed up at Plymouth prepared to engage, if that was what was happening, if they were taking any of our people. They didn?t know. It was a fact-finding mission.

When they arrived it was explained through a translator that they were celebrating the harvest, so we decided to stay and make sure that was true, because we?d seen in the other landings?[Captain John] Smith, even theVikingshad been here?so we wanted to make sure so we decided to camp nearby for a few days. During those few days, the men went out to hunt and gather food?deer, ducks, geese, and fish. There are 90 men here and at the time I think there are only 23 survivors of that boat, the Mayflower, so you can imagine the fear. You have armed Natives who are camping nearby. They [the colonists] were always vulnerable to the new land, new creatures, even the trees?there were no such trees in England at that time. People forget they had just landed here and this coastline looked very different from what it looks like now. And their culture?new foods, they were afraid to eat a lot of things. So they were very vulnerable and we did protect them, not just support them, we protected them. You can see throughout their journals that they were always nervous and, unfortunately, when they were nervous they were very aggressive.

So the Pilgrims didn?t invite the Wampanoags to sit down and eat turkey and drink some beer?

[laughs] Ah, no. Well, let?s put it this way. People did eat together [but not in what is portrayed as ?the first Thanksgiving]. It was our homeland and our territory and we walked all through their villages all the time. The differences in how they behaved, how they ate, how they prepared things was a lot for both cultures to work with each other. But in those days, it was sort of like today when you go out on a boat in the open sea and you see another boat and everyone is waving and very friendly?it?s because they?re vulnerable and need to rely on each other if something happens. In those days, the English really needed to rely on us and, yes, they were polite as best they could be, but they regarded us as savages nonetheless.

So you did eat together sometimes, but not at the legendary Thanksgiving meal.

No. We were there for days. And this is another thing: We give thanks more than once a year in formal ceremony for different season, for the green corn thanksgiving, for the arrival of certain fish species, whales, the first snow, our new year in May?there are so many ceremonies and I think most cultures have similar traditions. It?s not a foreign concept and I think human beings who recognize greater spirit then they would have to say thank you in some formal way.

What are Mashpee Wampanoags taught about Thanksgiving now?

Most of us are taught about the friendly Indians and the friendly Pilgrims and people sitting down and eating together. They really don?t go into any depth about that time period and what was going on in 1620. It was a whole different mindset. There was always focus on food because people had to work hard to go out and forage for food, not the way it is now. I can remember being inOklahomaamongst a lot of different tribal people when I was in junior college andThanksgivingwas coming around and I couldn?t come home?it was too far and too expensive?and people were talking about, Thanksgiving, and, yeah, the Indians! And I said, yeah, we?re the Wampanoags. They didn?t know! We?re not even taught what kind of Indians, Hopefully, in the future, at least for Americans, we do need to get a lot brighter about other people.




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

